# overgrown beak?



## malihaaamirr (Feb 28, 2021)

does his beak look too long ? i’m not really sure because all my other birds beaks are quite shorter than his (naturally, they’ve never been trimmed by a vet or anything)


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

His beak is a tiny bit too long but nothing dramatic; does he have chew toys and a cuttlebone/mineral block?


----------



## malihaaamirr (Feb 28, 2021)

StarlingWings said:


> His beak is a tiny bit too long but nothing dramatic; does he have chew toys and a cuttlebone/mineral block?


He has a mineral block! He had a cuttlebone too but he never touched it and I had to get rid of it after a suspected mite outbreak (I didn’t know if any of them were hiding on it and I just didn’t want to take that risk). I haven’t had a chance to buy him a new one yet but he never used it much anyways  he does have his mineral block though. I can see some minor crumbling on it! As for chewy toys, he’s got a couple but again, he’s a lazy little bum doesn’t play with anything :/


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*

*Avian Association of Veterinarians*

*You do need to replace the cuttlebone. It is important to have one in the cage even if the budgie doesn't use it much.

What are you feeding your budgies? An all seed diet is not healthy and can lead to obesity and fatty liver disease.*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*


----------



## malihaaamirr (Feb 28, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
> 
> *Avian Association of Veterinarians*
> 
> ...


I’ll add a cuttlebone! As for his diet, he doesn’t like pellets yet (my other two love them, started eating them with no problems or anything but Darwin’s a little rebel…). He loves eating from my hands and eats whatever I feed him if I hold small pieces of it between my fingers for him to fish out … except for pellets. He gets a lot of vegetables though. Carrots are his favorite but he likes broccoli and the bean part of bean sprouts as well.


----------

